# Trainer near SE Michigan needed



## Shayna (Mar 23, 2013)

Need help with my now 1 and a half year old fixed male GSD. He is dog aggressive, with zero manners. He was started in basic training classes and did well. Until he realized he had grown larger than me and could easily pull me around. So any suggestions as far as a good trainer for an unruly, and large puppy would be appreciated


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why can't you go back to the place you took the basic? 
I'd try to find a class based on CU exercises for your situation:
CONTROL UNLEASHED - CREATING A FOCUSED AND CONFIDENT DOG - Dog Training and Behavior - Dogwise.com

What part of the state are you? SE is a broad spectrum.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Where are you located? I know two good trainers in Milford and Commerce 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Pawzitively Positive LLC Dog Training She does her classes and privates on the West side of Ann Arbor. 

Also in Ann Arbor. About Dogs LLC 

Much farther drive: Common Scents Canine Center Inc


----------

